

Reasons to Deploy With Ubuntu Server - bkerensa
http://www.jorgecastro.org/2013/04/29/13-reasons-to-deploy-with-ubuntu-server/

======
CoffeeDregs
One reason not to use it: the risk that the flailing of the
desktop/client/table/mobile version will bleed over into the server version. I
expect my servers to be very boring and I've always been concerned by the
rapid changing in the Ubuntu ecosystem. (Note: I used Debian Stable on servers
with some packages updated to Testing versions.)

The main benefit of Ubuntu _was_ the focus brought by Canonical to the GUI and
GUI tools. By the same token, I've consistently been wary of running Ubuntu on
the server...

------
Executor
Now I want to have server-grade hardware in order to try out MAAS, Juju, etc.

~~~
jcastro
You don't need much, there's virtual-MAAS now:

\- <http://jujucharms.com/~virtual-maasers/precise/virtual-maas>

Not finished, here be dragons, etc. but it works.

